# 6 1/4 buss fuse blowing for water pump or pressure tank HELP!!



## chroniclivin (Jan 6, 2012)

So i've been in this house about a year and one day the water stopped working, after many hours on the internet i traced my problem to a square d box containing a 6 1/4 amp and a 20 amp fuse i replaced the 6 1/4 and things worked great... for about a month now it blew again and know fuses are only lasting a few hours and they are spent... is it possible i'm using the wrong fuse?? seem's like theres a few types and i grabbed the only 6 amp i could find after 3 stores.. any help would be appreciated!! i checked the wires around the box one was corroded i replaced but has not solved my issue..  thanks!!


----------



## JoeD (Jan 6, 2012)

Something is wrong with pump circuit causing it to draw to much current. Provide full details about the pump and control circuit and maybe we can guide to find the problem. My first instinct is your pump is going bad.


----------



## Speedbump (Jan 6, 2012)

I have never heard of any fuse that is not even numbered for AC current.  I would think no matter how small your pump is, the fuses should be be at least 15 amp.  When pump motors start they pull 3 to 5 times the amperage they normally run at.  If the pump is starting and stopping a lot, this alone could blow a fuse.

JoeD is correct, we need to know more about your pump motor to get any closer to what you need.


----------



## chroniclivin (Jan 6, 2012)

i'm not sure how to gather the info on my pump i have a well so the pump it's way down there, is there anything by the the circuit box that will tell?? regardless you guys rock for pointing me in the right direction THANKS!!!!


----------



## JoeD (Jan 6, 2012)

At least we now know you have a submersible pump(down the well) instead of a pump above ground.

How about some pictures of where the fuse goes, some wide shots of the whole device and any labels on it.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 7, 2012)

Could it be a fuse for a control circuit on a VFD pump?


----------



## Speedbump (Jan 7, 2012)

> Could it be a fuse for a control circuit on a VFD pump?



Hadn't thought of that.  Since mine is the only one I have ever installed, I'm not a pro on those.  I'll check and see if mine has a fuse and if so, what value it has.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 8, 2012)

That was just a wildassed guess...

I'm clueless...


----------

